# Sisal Fabric (I need help)



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I must be _The Most Inept_ person at searching for things. I Googled and Yahooed trying to find a place to buy "sisal fabric" so I could recover my cats' favorite scratching post. The fabric is so "combed" I doubt they have anything to really catch their claws into. I don't need an entirely new post, I just need the fabric (no rope) so I can recover the existing one.
Heck, I've tried "sisal fabric scratch post", "sisal carpet scratch post" and various other descriptors. I'm pretty sure I bought it at PetCo, but I cannot find it on their website.

I feel like a dunce, I just can't find it anywhere. Can anyone take pity on me and help a gal out?


*PSA* (Public Service Announcement)
...when in doubt, go look for a manufacturers label on your current product...I still can't find a supply for the sisal fabric. I may ask at a JoAnn's, Michael's or Hobby Lobby.
http://www.esmartcat.com/shopping/Ultim ... g_Post.htm


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm not sure if this would help. I did find places that sold sisal fabric, but they were all in China.

http://www.joann.com/joann/search/searc ... tid=384272

Maybe this?

http://www.sisalcarpet.com/index.php


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Marie, I think I :luv you! That "robert allen' fabric from JoAnn's looks exactly like what is on the post! ...AND... I have a JoAnn's GIFT CARD to use online!
:luv :luv :luv


I wanted to add...I did send an email to the scratch-post people and am awaiting a reply. I also have a phone # I can call tomorrow. 
Immediate plan is to dismantle the top/bottom of the post to see if I can switch the base and cap so the scratch part will be turned upside-down and the combed part is at the bottom and the fresh part is at the top.
h


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yay! My work here is done.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you. I really thought I was going nutzo being unable to find it. _I'm tired and need to get to bed..._


----------

